
Kdenlive 20.04 Beta Released (video editor) - ohiovr
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kdenlive-20.04-Beta-Released
======
ohiovr
Its a great program even if it crashes. Its been my goto since I left Vegas
and haven't quite fell in love with DaVinci Resolve.

